# Simple olive bowl



## SeanPEvans (Jun 20, 2019)

olive; 5.5” wide by 4.5” tall. First time turning olive and it was a treat! I think it’s the smoothest wood I’ve ever turned, and was able to start sanding at 240 off the tool...always nice when that happens.

Reactions: Like 3 | EyeCandy! 9 | Way Cool 3


----------



## Smitty (Jun 20, 2019)

I recently turned some olive for my first time, and I would agree that it is "a treat". Looking for more olive to turn.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SeanPEvans (Jun 20, 2019)

Smitty said:


> I recently turned some olive for my first time, and I would agree that it is "a treat". Looking for more olive to turn.


It’s really nice to turn. The smell is interesting too, it reminds me of Tabasco!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Jun 20, 2019)

I always thought it smelled like a winery. Love olive. Nice piece

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Smitty (Jun 20, 2019)

SeanPEvans said:


> It’s really nice to turn. The smell is interesting too, it reminds me of Tabasco!



Yeah, I noticed an interesting scent; however, I couldn't put a name to it. Now I don't recall.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## William Tanner (Jun 20, 2019)

Very nice form. Is there a finish on it? I must try olive.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Bob Ireland (Jun 20, 2019)

Is it finished with Olive oil? :)

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## ripjack13 (Jun 20, 2019)

That looks nice.....olive is a great smelling wood.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## SeanPEvans (Jun 20, 2019)

William Tanner said:


> Very nice form. Is there a finish on it? I must try olive.


Thank you. It’s finished with pure tung oil.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## SeanPEvans (Jun 20, 2019)

Mike1950 said:


> I always thought it smelled like a winery. Love olive. Nice piece


Thanks Mike


----------



## SeanPEvans (Jun 20, 2019)

ripjack13 said:


> That looks nice.....olive is a great smelling wood.


Thank you. It’s definitely an interesting smell.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tony (Jun 20, 2019)

That is very nice! I love Olive. The smell is incredible to me, topped only by Camphor. Tony

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ironman123 (Jun 20, 2019)

Yes sir, very nice. Olivewo0d is one of my favorites.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Diver Temple (Jun 20, 2019)

I love the grain on olive, will have to add that to my wood bucket list. Nice bowl!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## DKMD (Jun 20, 2019)

Beauty! Olive is pretty tough to beat for turning, and this is a good looking piece!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## woodman6415 (Jun 20, 2019)

Very nice .. love the form

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## SeanPEvans (Jun 20, 2019)

Tony said:


> That is very nice! I love Olive. The smell is incredible to me, topped only by Camphor. Tony


Thank you Tony, much appreciated. And I live camphor, definitely my favorite smelling wood as well. It’s funny, I have some primo camphor burl veneer that has to be 20 years old, and it still smells to this day!


----------



## SeanPEvans (Jun 20, 2019)

ironman123 said:


> Yes sir, very nice. Olivewo0d is one of my favorites.


Thank you. I look forward to turning more of it, it was so nice


----------



## SeanPEvans (Jun 20, 2019)

Diver Temple said:


> I love the grain on olive, will have to add that to my wood bucket list. Nice bowl!


Thank you. You definitely need to get your hands on some, you’ll be amazed at how well it turns. It’s pretty much self lubricating, or feels as such anyway.


----------



## SeanPEvans (Jun 20, 2019)

DKMD said:


> Beauty! Olive is pretty tough to beat for turning, and this is a good looking piece!


Thanks! Yeah, I’m definitely on the hunt for more now.


----------



## SeanPEvans (Jun 20, 2019)

woodman6415 said:


> Very nice .. love the form


Thank you, I appreciate it!


----------



## Nature Man (Jun 21, 2019)

Elegant piece! Simple, yet complex. Love it! Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## SeanPEvans (Jun 21, 2019)

Nature Man said:


> Elegant piece! Simple, yet complex. Love it! Chuck


Thank you Chuck. The customer wanted a “catch-all” bowl for keys and such, so I think this design should work for that.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## T. Ben (Jun 21, 2019)

Very nice,i like it. I’ll have to try olive wood


----------



## TXMoon (Jun 21, 2019)

Beautiful bowl!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Lou Currier (Jun 21, 2019)

Beautiful

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Nubsnstubs (Jun 21, 2019)

SeanPEvans said:


> olive; 5.5” wide by 4.5” tall. First time turning olive and it was a treat! I think it’s the smoothest wood I’ve ever turned, and was able to start sanding at 240 off the tool...always nice when that happens.
> 
> View attachment 167619



Sean, that's a nice shape for this "catch all". Were there any cracks in the piece you started with? If not, was it sealed when you got? I ask because I have at least 2 tons of root burls that were ripped out of the ground, and have a bunch of cracks in them. It seems that cracks and Olive go together here in Arizona. ............ Jerry (in Tucson)

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Smitty (Jun 21, 2019)

Nubsnstubs said:


> Sean, that's a nice shape for this "catch all". Were there any cracks in the piece you started with? If not, was it sealed when you got? I ask because I have at least 2 tons of root burls that were ripped out of the ground, and have a bunch of cracks in them. It seems that cracks and Olive go together here in Arizona. ............ Jerry (in Tucson)



I'll be right there, Jerry.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Nubsnstubs (Jun 21, 2019)

Smitty said:


> I'll be right there, Jerry.


Don't come out here in your Smart Car. You need something you can haul stuff in. .......... Jerry (in Tucson)

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Graybeard (Jun 21, 2019)

Beautiful, wonder if anyone knows what it does in time? Darken like most light woods? The figure is really outstanding as well and the bowl.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## SeanPEvans (Jun 21, 2019)

TXMoon said:


> Beautiful bowl!


Thank you!


----------



## SeanPEvans (Jun 21, 2019)

Nubsnstubs said:


> Sean, that's a nice shape for this "catch all". Were there any cracks in the piece you started with? If not, was it sealed when you got? I ask because I have at least 2 tons of root burls that were ripped out of the ground, and have a bunch of cracks in them. It seems that cracks and Olive go together here in Arizona. ............ Jerry (in Tucson)


There was one check when the blank arrived to me, but I filled it with CA prior to the final cut/sanding, and it seems to have been hidden well. It wasn’t sealed though.


----------



## SeanPEvans (Jun 21, 2019)

Graybeard said:


> Beautiful, wonder if anyone knows what it does in time? Darken like most light woods? The figure is really outstanding as well and the bowl.


Thank you. The figure is pretty cool, I agree, it has a overlapping effect, which I find to be very appealing.


----------



## Smitty (Jun 21, 2019)

Nubsnstubs said:


> Don't come out here in your Smart Car. You need something you can haul stuff in. .......... Jerry (in Tucson)



No "Smart Car" here. They are banned in my part of Idaho . Only pickup trucks here .

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Nubsnstubs (Jun 21, 2019)

Smitty said:


> No "Smart Car" here. They are banned in my part of Idaho . Only pickup trucks here .


In that case, you are welcomed here any time............ Jerry (in Tucson)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lou Currier (Jun 21, 2019)

Nubsnstubs said:


> Sean, that's a nice shape for this "catch all". Were there any cracks in the piece you started with? If not, was it sealed when you got? I ask because I have at least 2 tons of root burls that were ripped out of the ground, and have a bunch of cracks in them. It seems that cracks and Olive go together here in Arizona. ............ Jerry (in Tucson)


----------



## Nubsnstubs (Jun 21, 2019)

Lou Currier said:


>




Here you are Lou. One picture of Olive











Notice her shoes. Just about the same that you use while turning. .............Jerry (in Tucson)

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## David Hill (Jun 23, 2019)

Great bowl!
Haven't tried Olive yet----another of those list things

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## SeanPEvans (Jun 23, 2019)

David Hill said:


> Great bowl!
> Haven't tried Olive yet----another of those list things


Thanks! It truly is a pleasure to turn. I can’t think of a wood that I’ve turned that took tools as smoothly as olive, it’s quite remarkable in that regard.


----------

